# Cubase 10.0.15 released



## C-Wave (Feb 6, 2019)

Cubase 10.0.15 minor update released today:
http://download.steinberg.net/downl...10/10.0.15/Cubase_10.0.15_Version_History.pdf


----------



## jneebz (Feb 6, 2019)

@Guy Rowland 
CAN - 13042 is similar to the fix in this update labeled CAN - 18936, no?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 6, 2019)

jneebz said:


> @Guy Rowland
> CAN - 13042 is similar to the fix in this update labeled CAN - 18936, no?



A different thing, sadly. No fix in 10.0.15 for the ongoing horrors.

The colour picker is back in this update though.


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 6, 2019)

This is great, 3 of my issues are fixed. Looking forward to work with this update tomorrow.


----------



## 0liver (Feb 7, 2019)

My side-chaining issues seem to have been resolved!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 7, 2019)

I reckon they just enjoy watching @Guy Rowland suffer - the look of hope on his face when hearing of a new update, quickly followed by the crushing despair that follows upon hearing that they haven't fixed it yet.

There's pure evil at Steinberg I tell you, pure evil.....


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 7, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> I reckon they just enjoy watching @Guy Rowland suffer - the look of hope on his face when hearing of a new update, quickly followed by the crushing despair that follows upon hearing that they haven't fixed it yet.
> 
> There's pure evil at Steinberg I tell you, pure evil.....



I've transitioned to a new template that is based on Rack Instruments. So now I just smile serenely. Whilst gently levitating. I am one with Cubase. Cubase and I are one.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 7, 2019)

Does this update allow you to have more than 12 colors or whatever it is? Is there a hack to get more colors than that? In The JXL videos he has more like 80 colors.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 7, 2019)

I have been on 10.05 (only the first update) and right in the middle of a project yesterday - I couldn't close the project without one of the following happening (in fact it happens across ALL C10 projects)

1. Crashes on ALT+Q (I can get it to close by closing the 'red box' - upper right hand corner.
2. Saving is now 8-9 seconds - not 2-3 seconds (all projects)
3. When it closes without crashing it is WAY slower.

--anyone else seeing this behavior? Went back to 9.5 and all working as it should (all projects).

(working on W7)


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 7, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> I've transitioned to a new template that is based on Rack Instruments. So now I just smile serenely. Whilst gently levitating. I am one with Cubase. Cubase and I are one.


Hey Cuby, how you're doing baby


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Feb 7, 2019)

Still crashing on hitting record....


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 7, 2019)

6 hours today so far all is working.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 7, 2019)

I am going to update. Worse case - I'll just 'continue' to work in 9.5 (still the most stable version this studio has ever seen!!!)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 7, 2019)

Been over six years since I have had a 'preferences' issue but replacing the default.xml with a back-up solved my issues. Now I just have to remember to back up my data folder MONTHLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllanH (Feb 7, 2019)

I had skipped the .10 update and went straight to .15. So far everything is running smoothly.


----------



## stixman (Feb 8, 2019)

10.15 working better so far...had some issues with 10.10...touch wood


----------



## fretti (Feb 8, 2019)

synthetic said:


> Does this update allow you to have more than 12 colors or whatever it is? Is there a hack to get more colors than that? In The JXL videos he has more like 80 colors.


Not right now working in Cubase; but I recall that in one of the videos JXL was showing his template in Cubase 9.5 (where you can add colors, don't know though if that feature is still available in Cubase 10?!)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 8, 2019)

I think all versions allow more colours, you just click the colour setup page and append colours for more.


----------



## fretti (Feb 8, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> I think all versions allow more colours, you just click the colour setup page and append colours for more.


Yes, just checked in 10 Pro


----------



## AllanH (Feb 8, 2019)

I have 32 colors. Has always worked well with c10


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a problem with cubase 10.0.15 in the channel configuration window: the top icon bar does not appear completely (1/8). This is in the french version. Do you have this problem too?
EDIT : On Artist version
EDIT2 : I sent a ticket to Steinberg support


----------



## AllanH (Feb 17, 2019)

ratherbirds said:


> I have a problem with cubase 10.0.15 in the channel configuration window: the top icon bar does not appear completely (1/8). This is in the french version. Do you have this problem too?



I do not see this problem on Cubase pro 10.0.5 *10.0.15* (EDIT) on Windows 10 with US settings.


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you for your answer


AllanH said:


> I do not see this problem on Cubase pro 10.0.5 on Windows 10 with US settings.


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 20, 2019)

The Steinberg support repaired me by asking me to rename the preferences directory% appdata% \ Steinberg \ Cubase 10_64 so that when launching cubase a new correct is recreated. 
And it's ok.


----------

